# Solved: Cannot Connect to Network



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Dell computer that will not connect to the Internet no matter what I do. I have a Wireless Linksys router, which I have connected to the computer with different ethernet cables as well as a USB wireless adapter. I have also tried using the integrated ethernet jack and a pci card, in different slots. A wireless laptop and another desktop have no trouble reaching the network. Currently, Device Manager has an ! next to the USB adapter, but the pci card does not have one. Neither are working, however. The Linksys USB Adapter monitor has the error "No association with access point." The lights on the cable modem, usb adapter, pci card, and wireless router indicate no problems. I tried disabling Norton Firewall and Windows Firewall on the other desktop. The issue started when I had problems with Windows and, instead of doing a clean install, added a new harddrive as a master. The other drivers/devices work fine except a video card that I have taken out of the picture temporarily. I am getting no alerts such as "the network cable is unplugged." What is my next step?!?! Thank you very much.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-Specific DNS suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IP address. . . : 169.254.146.91
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 255.255.0.0
Default gateway . . . . . . . . . . . .:


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

You're set for DHCP, but doesn't look like your finding a server. Compare to settings on systems that can connect. May need to set a static IP address.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

OK. The desktop I'm using right now (not wireless) has these settings:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-Specific DNS suffix . : ashbva.adelphia.net
Autoconfiguration IP address. . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 255.255.0.0
Default gateway . . . . . . . . . . . .:192.168.1.1

How do I use these to set up the wireless computer, or should I use the wireless laptop's settings?

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

dcbell said:


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
> Connection-Specific DNS suffix . : ashbva.adelphia.net
> Autoconfiguration IP address. . . : 192.168.1.100
> Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 255.255.0.0
> ...


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

The working desktop is physically attached to the wireless router.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry I missed the other question. The wireless computer (which is currently using the USB wireless adapter and a pci ethernet card) is on XP Pro SP 1a. I am using the manufacturer's utility.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

First I would upgrade to SP2, but you can deal with that later. next do you have any usb cables between the modem and the hardwired computer?


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't upgrade to SP2 until I can get online. The hardwired computer is on the other side of the room.... it is only connected via ethernet cable.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

DO you know how to access the router config? If so logon to it and change the wireless channel to 11 disable ALL security for right now, including mac filters and such. and do an IPCONFIG again on the desktop and tell me if the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0, I think you had a typo, if not who set up the router on this subnet? It might also be in your best intrest to reset the router and start form scratch.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I set this router up, but the utility took care of most of it on its own. This is just a family computer and a personal computer. I don't know how to access the router configuation, but I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

You were correct, the subnet mask for both is 255.255.255.0. By reset, i'm assuming you mean something more complicated than simply pressing the reset button on the router. Where do I start?


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe this will help.... I realized I must have left this out of the posts so far: I tried connecting my computer to the modem directly, without a router, and I was still unable to connect. This was using a pci network card and the integrated ethernet as well.

Because of other issues I'm having (sound level rapidly increasing and decreasing, dvd-rom dead, etc) I'm worried that maybe my motherboard is to blame. Could a two-year-old board need to be replaced, and how would I know?


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is more information using ipconfig /all. I must have only typed ipconfig last time.


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dell

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR GA311 Gigabit Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-5B-E0-47-02

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.146.91

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Notice that the subnet mask. This was not a typo-- I had the results sent to a .txt file. 
Should I disconnect that pci card and test again from the integrated card?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, did you power cycle the modem when you changed the connected device? That's a necessary step.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

What is a power cycle?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn the power off, wait 30 seconds, turn the power on.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, I've done that on the router and the modem several times.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Can I somehow salvage the driver settings from my old drive (which is currently a slave), even though that won't let me into Windows?


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

You showed that your system was configure to automatically get IP address from DHCP server. Your IP address is 169.254, this is an address range that is automatically generated if you are set for DHCP and your system can't find one. 
"Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:
Connection-Specific DNS suffix . : ashbva.adelphia.net
Autoconfiguration IP address. . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..: 255.255.0.0
Default gateway . . . . . . . . . . . .:192.168.1.1
This is the configuration you say will connect. If it were me, I would go into the IP properties, change from automatic to specific, enter and IP address of say 192.168.1.101, Subnet mask 255.255.0.0, default gateway 192.168.1.1, which should be your router. If 101 doesnt work, try 102, 103. Should work.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Where would I find the IP properties i need to edit? I checked ipconfig again and now it's saying my ip address and subnet mask are both 0.0.0.0, if that helps. dhcp server is 255.255.255.255


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

Right click on My Network Places, Properties. Right click on local connection, Properties. Highlight Internet Protocol, Properties. Check Use The Following IP Address, input info as above. You will need a DNS address, if you type IPCONFIG /ALL on the one that connects, should have an entry for DNS. Click OK a few times to close everything.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I figured out how to do that, but it didn't work.  thank you for the help, though.


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you able to ping the router? Open command prompt, Start, Run, CMD. Type "ping 192.168.1.1". Do you get a reply? Then try and ping the DNS server. What is the IP address of the DNS?


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

DNS IP is 24.51.98.194 or 24.51.98.195. Both pings failed.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

Network controller was disabled in BIOS. A patch cable to the onboard ethernet allows me to connect, but I have not yet tried the wireless connection.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

A Windows Update driver for the wireless took care of that issue. Thank you guys!


----------

